# TOP SPEED



## jbb (Dec 20, 2011)

whats the top speed of your brutes?


----------



## brute69 (Mar 7, 2012)

Before I put the 29.5 terms on it was about 70 Idk now I'm scarred to try it now I've had it to 45 to 46 but had it plenty of throttle to go I'm afraid if I go any faster I might break something


----------



## brute12 (Mar 13, 2012)

70 or so on stocks now with 29.5 ol2s an stock clutch like mid 50s dont like goin fast with the big rubbers tho haha


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

wont push her past 30 lol. When she was completely stock I think I saw 58 once


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I got 29.5s ol2s and take her to 45 max speed with almond primary red secondary all the time with no problem..


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

I haven't tried to top this brute out, but my last one I topped out at 55 on 28" OL1s and stock clutching. Now, I know the speedo was off so who knows how fast I was really going. lol


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

With my 26" dune stars, I've seen 65 MPH. The son n law was right beside me running 30" backs. His speedometer read 50-55 MPH.
Big tires do throw off the stock speedo. 
----that is all---


----------



## talleyman01 (Jul 13, 2011)

15 foot rooster tails if that's a speed


----------



## gdesch23 (May 26, 2010)

68 and there was a little throttle left. I have 26" zilla's and spring changes on the clutch


----------



## dodge2500 (Jan 3, 2013)

*fastest ive seen so far is 46 but that me on 31s and still tuning my bike changing intake snorkel to 3inch this weeken haven a problem of riching up to much on the top end*


----------



## MinnKawi (Jun 8, 2010)

70 on one and 73 on the other. Flat or downhill on pavement. They sound like they could explode when doing it! :fingersx:


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

With my big tires my speedo quite a bit of but with my tires and stock clutching topped out at 58 probably was about 65 it got to there and just quit pulling


----------



## chevzr2 (Nov 25, 2009)

An honest 70 mph on GPS, 28" ol2's, dual muzzy super pros, digitune


----------



## bruteforce_ttu (Jul 5, 2012)

Hit 69 bone stock. Can't get it above 57 since the upgrades. All on speedo, no clue on gps.


----------



## gtsum2 (Aug 29, 2012)

65 on pavement for me, but I don't so that much. I have no qualms about hitting 50-60 on trails when others in my group won't be hitting 40, but the brute likes to wander a bit at speed on pavement....I don't know how u guys do it?


----------



## chops2885 (Jul 28, 2012)

64 on 28" swamplites

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dogsbreakfast (Sep 29, 2012)

115 kmh on flat pavement and stock tires.....super twitchy.


----------



## Nate_1503 (Jan 17, 2012)

Sounds like some speedos are off bad lol.


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

my 07 - 71 with 27" mst's... my buddies 07 right beside mine 72 with 27" mst's... they were dialed in pretty good


----------



## blizzardrocker (Aug 22, 2010)

65 mph with 28" swamplites and stock clutching
52-55 mph with same tires maroon primary and red secondary
choose not to find out with 29.5" outlaw 2's


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

brand new in 2011 off the show room floor /// 09 brute 750 with 2 inch lift and 29.5 swamp lights 65 mph /// same 09 brute with epi maroon primary and red secondary and 2 inch lift and 29.5 swamps and snorkeled and rad relocate and 2 6.5 speakers on front rack just so u know their is a lil extra wait on it an AWSOME 45 mpg..!!!!


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

My 2012 on stock tires and clutch I hit 62 and let off.


----------



## 12bf750blackbetty (Apr 21, 2012)

Back when I had stock bike mine would hit 73. That was stock tires and clutching. Now I have 30 backs with vfj clutches and top out at 49

much rather be muddin than on here


----------

